# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  HGH Dose for Fat loss??

## Ljavy17

I want to start HGH in about 2 weeks. I am only doing it for fat loss, to get rid of the baby fat in my stomach. 
Here are the downers. 
I am 22 years old.
155lbs. 
5.5" tall. 
Currently on T3/ECA stack. 
I want to get really cut up. 
I have done about 2 cycles. # 1 test E by itself. # 2 (Test E, Mast, Winny)
Would 2Ius a day be enough to lose fat along with the t3 at my age? 
I want to run it for about 6 months.

----------


## bjpennnn

lol 2 cycles and 5 5 155 intresting. i would try to get it to 3.-4 ius at your age but thats just me i guess. how did you like your test mast and winny cycle? and how did you run it.

----------


## T-MOS

HGH is NOT going to magically take away your baby fat....LOLOL

Try a better diet and more cardio

----------


## Ljavy17

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...transformation

Thats my cycle. test mast and winny cycle with pics. 

I do cardio 5 to 6 times per week at 45 minutes on an empty stomach. 
I know DIET is the key. 
I also do weights 3 to 4o times a week. 
Now I just cannot get that full abs out. I do not want to do another AAS cycle. 
I wanted something safer and with less sides and maybe that burned more fat. 
So thats why I am asking. I know T-mos that HGH will not magically take away the fat, but if you read my question you will see that I did not ask that. So thank you for the EXTRA information. 
I just wanted to know an effective dose. 
I went from 185(25%BF)to 170(12%) during my cycle. (Which takes hardwork)
I am now 155 after a DNP cycle. (which I believe I lost more muscle than fat)
Never stopped doing cardio or doing weights. 
But its just sooo hard for that last fat to go away.
Please keep the extra comments to yourself you do not have anything smart to say.
Thank you BJpenn I guess I can start at 3ius (Upon Waking?) even though it will be hell expensive.

----------


## bjpennnn

ya rite when you wake up then go to the gym on an empty stomach and do your cardio. I have seen a huge transformation with my body. i started at 2ius a day and went up .5 a week till i got to 5ius a day. i ****en love it i want to be on for the rest of my life ha.

----------


## bjpennnn

by the way Ljavy i do not doubt your dedication now that i saw your thread. what a ****en transformation you just really got me even more motivated then i already am. man you went from having tits to pecks. great job. 

I am going to be running a cycle very much like yours in one month.

wk 1-10 50mg ed Prop
wk 1-10 75mg ed mast prop
hgh 4ius a day
t3/t4
I was thinking about adding winni because i already have it for the last 6 weeks at 50mg ed but i dont think i will need it to get the results i want.

How tall are you?

----------


## Ljavy17

I am only 5.5Inches. Pretty short man. 
I love masteron , In a matter of days if gets rid of all of your water weight, and start looking pretty cut up and vascular. 
Deff T3 an t4 thats going to be the major fat burners specially at 100mcgs T3 a day. 
I am trying to make up my mind between the HGH or 
Tren E 200mg/week
Masteron300mg/week 
Prop 300mg/week 
and of course T3 at 75mcgs.

----------


## bjpennnn

ya i thought so becuase your still pretty thick. i am almost 5-7 so i am kinda in your boat to. did you think that those doses of t3/t4 ate away at muslce? or do you think with a high protien diet ou could get awat from losing the muslce while cutting.

----------


## bjpennnn

tren can have some pretty nasty sides. i literally lost my mind when i was on it.

----------


## Ljavy17

The first time I did t3, I lost ALL OF MY MUSCLE, I mean I ended up 140lbs with no muscle and still fat, I did up to 150mcgs a day. 
then after that I bulked up to 185 which was my before picture that you saw and the did that cycle which I ended up where I am now. 
Therefore I would not jump over 50mcgs a day without AAS. I am doing 75mcgs right now and I am seeing my muscle glycogen stores get depleted (looking flat as hell) like in 1 to 2 days after a carb up compared to before in which I would carb up every 5 to 6 days and look pretty full. 
In my opinion the best dose would be with AAS 100mcgs without 50 to 75mcgs.

----------


## bjpennnn

you think with the cycle that i listed above that i will be able to preserver the muscle i have while on that dose.

----------


## Ljavy17

Hell yeah bro. Do no more than 100mcgs of T3 though. 
You can probably even go up to 125mcgs but I would not risk it. 
300mgs of mast. 
300mgs of Prop.
If you can add proviron at 50mg ed for libido.

----------


## Iron_Pig

> HGH is NOT going to magically take away your baby fat....LOLOL
> 
> Try a better diet and more cardio


Diet Diet Diet that is the magic pill my friend  :Wink/Grin:

----------

